

EventVue post-mortem - curio
http://blog.eventvue.com/post/372936164/post-mortem

======
bokonist
Funny, the startup I work for made three of his deadly strategic mistakes, and
ended up doing very well. In fact, we believe that selling before the product
was ready and not making it self-serve were essential to our success.
Sometimes, there is just a lot of luck involved in finding product-market fit.

~~~
jacquesm
I think it is safe to replace 'sometimes' with 'almost always'.

------
alabut
I came close to joining Eventvue last year and making the big move from SF to
Boulder just because I liked these two so much, so I'm bummed to see their
baby wind down and know they put a lot of heart into it. Closing their second
round during the "RIP Good Times" winter of 2008 was pretty difficult and
definitely impacted their ability to hire, among other things.

I'm happy to call Josh and Rob friends and am excited to see what they do
next.

------
Rauchg
One has to appreciate the audacity and ability to reflect on their mistakes.
Good luck to them on their future ventures.

------
chris123
Interesting. I'm sure we'll be hearing from Rob and Josh again soon. As others
have said, this is not a failure, it's milestone on their journey and learning
experience.

Their story has inspired me to write a blog post based around the following
premise:

Taking that VC money is a root cause of most/all of the "Deadly Mistakes" Rob
and Josh made.

Whatever you think about that premise, hopefully you'll agree that it's not a
bad idea to stop, think, and discuss before you make an irreversible, and
potentially fatal, decision.

Here is the blog post (too long to cut and paste here): ""Bootstrap or Die -
Lessons Learned From a Web Startup's Murder/Suicide"":
[http://bootstrappy.blogspot.com/2010/02/bootstrap-or-die-
les...](http://bootstrappy.blogspot.com/2010/02/bootstrap-or-die-lessons-
learned-from.html)

------
jacquesm
What an excellent analysis of your troubles, I hope very much that you will be
successful in whatever you pursue next.

Your candidness and willingness to reflect and learn from your mistakes are a
good indicator for future success.

